# Storing Collection



## larryinpa (May 31, 2006)

I'm just starting my collection out, so I'm curious to know what some use to store their lights - keeping them organized and in good condition would be important to me. Any hints?

Larry


----------



## Dogliness (May 31, 2006)

I use a Pelican 1470 case with pluck foam insert. If you use a Pelican case, I suggest you place the flashlights close together, but still separated by foam, to maximize the number of flashlights the case will hold. The Pelican case works particularly well if your flashlights are not real large.


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 31, 2006)

I have mine all standing vertically in the corner of a room. I need to move them, though, since 61 big lights take up too much space. Might make a stand of special shelves.


----------



## Dogliness (May 31, 2006)

The Pelican is not a good choice for larger flashlights, or obviously if you want them out on display. I do not use the Pelican for anything larger than a Surefire U2. The Pelican 1470 will hold about 20 flashights of the various sizes listed on my signature at the bottom of this post ranging from the Surefire U2 to the Orb Raw NS. I chose the 1470 because it has more surface for the amount of volume than most Pelican cases, but is still deep enough.


----------



## powernoodle (May 31, 2006)

I use a metal tool case from Home Depot. Couldnt get the link to work, but go to homedepot.com and search "tool case". Its the metal one that looks like a small- medium suitcase.

cheers


----------



## nerdtoy (May 31, 2006)

Get one of those cases from Harbor Freight Tools, they have the foam plugs you can pull for fitting like pelican but the cases are CHEAP and NOT water tight like pelican and do not have a lifetime warranty like pelican. 

I have pelican and Harbor freight cases, depends on what you are storing and its value. Specifically for me, ammo cans and pelican cases because of flooding where I live are the choice. Not a single ammo can that was under water for over a month was wet on the inside. My friends gun store in St. Bernard (Chalmette Louisiana) was under for about a month and all the ammo cans were dry on the inside. Rough but they work and are cheap. Buy some foam.


----------

